# does this look like elm...



## woodkiller (Apr 19, 2013)

[attachment=23362]Hey guys and girls. I guess this is self explanatory. I got home Wednesday and this was stacked beside my mill.


----------



## jimmyjames (Apr 19, 2013)

It does, with some weird staining going on, I've got that same problem, tree services have been giving me free logs and 70% of them are elm..... they drop them off without telling me....


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 19, 2013)

You know Elm gets very little recognition- it machines like walnut -it is available- looks pretty good. This is a sit down bench I am making in my shop. one coat of BLO. I do not get It. Not the best picture............

[attachment=23385]





View attachment 79466


----------



## NYWoodturner (Apr 19, 2013)

I agree with Mike - I haven't turned much elm but I'm generally pretty damned happy when I get it - especially if there is any burl involved.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 20, 2013)

I agree, elm is a beautiful wood, the grain can have a lot going on, crotch wood can have great figure. The color can very between the different species from tan to reddish. Turns nice but can be prone to tear out if tools are not sharp. It was also used for boat building as it is a flexible wood with an interlocking grain. I personally love the stuff and think it looks great.


----------



## woodkiller (Apr 21, 2013)

Well I think I will mill it up for turning stock. I really like the contrast from the sapwood to the heart wood. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Brink (Apr 21, 2013)

[attachment=23431]

I like it a lot. Wild grain, easy to work, finishes well.


----------



## meridian (Apr 21, 2013)

Im a fan of Elm...........

http://i589.Rule #2/albums/ss335/MeridianKnives/ForAll/100_5015.jpg


----------



## HomeBody (Apr 22, 2013)

I had a low opinion of elm until I milled my first piece. That's some tough wood. Gary


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 22, 2013)

HomeBody said:


> I had a low opinion of elm until I milled my first piece. That's some tough wood. Gary


Ha Ha, if you think milling it is hard you should try splitting it with an axe.:dash2:


----------



## woodkiller (Apr 23, 2013)

Well I processed two logs yesterday. The bigger one had a bark line running about 6 feet down frm the crotch. I flipped it up and made hollow form blanks out of it. I was able to get several good bowl blanks out of the first piece.


----------



## Walt (Apr 23, 2013)

Around here in S/W Oklahoma, we do not get much snow in the winter, but we do get ice storms and lots of wind. I am getting kind of old for it, but once in a while, I still manage to get out and help folks clean up their yards after their elm trees come down.

In addition, the city is continually pruning our elms which when I can catch them is another source. 

Right now, a neighbor says he is going to take out the stump from his maple tree.......lol It has been standing dead for several yrs. It is about 4' in dia and about 11' to the crotch. I can see some spalting on the ends of branches which really looks nice. 

I am hoping I can talk the city crew into using a loader and putting the log onto a trailer so I can get it to a friends band mill........sigh

If not, gunna just cut it up with chain saws the best we can.


----------

